# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Self Care :)

## L

What do you guys do to look after yourself? What do you need to do daily or less often in order to keep things positive and ticking along? I find that taking time out for me is very important. I also try to make my daily takes positive in order to lift my mood, such as dressing in a style that I like.

For me some of the things I do are:
- Look after my appearance. I am trying to adapt to a new style that I like and it is fun and makes me feel good.
- I exercise and try and eat healthy. This benefits my physical and mental health. 
- I make sure I have my alone time. Going on line, reading, listening to music, watching something, I need to be away from people in order to get my energy back after a day around others. 
-I have started a mindfulness course and find the meditation part of it really nice. I am also trying to learn how to be more assertive 
- I love creating things, so I have project that I am working on at the moment. Keeping my mind busy and focused is important for me and having something to show at the end for someone else makes me feel good
- Smile, I try to smile all the time and pass my smile on to others. 

Now you guys share. I am excited to hear and maybe get some new ideas!!

Take Care
L.x

P.S.
good.jpg

----------


## QuietCalamity

That's awesome!! 
I'm starting to take better care of myself. I do yoga first thing (most) mornings. I wake up early so I don't have to start the day rushed. Now that I have good insurance I've started seeing a chiropractor and possibly a therapist soon. I splurge a little on nice-smelling things bc they lift my mood. I like to make my own beauty stuff with essential oils (body scrub, hair treatment, face cleanser - lavender in all the things!). And I'm even starting to get back to the gym regularly and make time for reading or playing guitar on the weekends. And I take vitamins/ krill oil. I didn't realize I already did so much.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> What do you guys do to look after yourself? What do you need to do daily or less often in order to keep things positive and ticking along? I find that taking time out for me is very important. I also try to make my daily takes positive in order to lift my mood, such as dressing in a style that I like.
> 
> For me some of the things I do are:
> - Look after my appearance. I am trying to adapt to a new style that I like and it is fun and makes me feel good.
> - I exercise and try and eat healthy. This benefits my physical and mental health. 
> - I make sure I have my alone time. Going on line, reading, listening to music, watching something, I need to be away from people in order to get my energy back after a day around others. 
> -I have started a mindfulness course and find the meditation part of it really nice. I am also trying to learn how to be more assertive 
> - I love creating things, so I have project that I am working on at the moment. Keeping my mind busy and focused is important for me and having something to show at the end for someone else makes me feel good
> - Smile, I try to smile all the time and pass my smile on to others. 
> ...



Thanks for this topic, lasair! I do most all of this except rather than taking a mindfulness course, I started going back to Celebrate Recovery.

----------


## L

> I like to make my own beauty stuff with essential oils (body scrub, hair treatment, face cleanser - lavender in all the things!).



How do you make these things? this is something I would like to do?

----------

